# Installing from ports with no interaction



## rbooth (Jul 6, 2010)

Greetings,

I'd like to figure out a way to install gnome via ports and eliminate all of the interaction required during the install.  It currently takes me about 4 days to get it installed because I'm not able to baby sit it constantly to respond to prompts.  Any pointers would be most welcome.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
# make config-recursive
# make install clean
```

or install ports-mgmt/portmaster and run `# portmaster x11/gnome2`

using any of these will first run make config on all ports, that needs to be configured, and then install what you want  So you won't have to babysit your gnome until it grows big and strong


----------



## rbooth (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll give this a run as soon as my csup run completes.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

are you using csup to sync ports?
To sync ports use portsnap.
if you used csup remove current ports tree (leave /usr/ports/ blank, yo umight want to keep /usr/ports/distfiles)

for the first time run
`# portsnap fetch extract`

later use
`#  portsnap fetch update`
to update ports tree

portsnap is much, much faster and effective than csup


----------



## gilinko (Jul 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> are you using csup to sync ports?
> To sync ports use portsnap.
> if you used csup remove current ports tree (leave /usr/ports/ blank, yo umight want to keep /usr/ports/distfiles)
> 
> ...



But portsnap sometimes break with corrupted snapshots, and then you have some work to do. So I would agree that portsnap is both faster and simpler, but csup is more stable and effective. That's why I use csup for ports as there is the risk of corrupted data with portsnap(and that it was bad at cleaning up/deleting what it downloaded).


----------



## zeiz (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to have problems with cvsup and I use portsnap now. Some more info: http://www.daemonology.net/portsnap/
Portmaster is great but I use *-d* option otherwise it stops after every install awaiting confirmation to delete old distfile.
I use mix to update: packages where possible (if they are of the same version as ports) and ports when packages are not available (usually "yet"). Updates take same time I spend on this forum. Last time I've spent 2 days was when Gnome 2.30 came out. And look!- 2 more days and all the packages were ready in repositories


----------

